# English Pointers



## Gettinbirdy (Jun 15, 2006)

Anyone know of any quality EP breeders in the North Dakota or western Minnesota area. I've been looking quite a while and it seems that either there aren't any EP breeders in the area or they just don't advertise.

Any help would be great!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

why limit yourself to that small area. Wisconsin and Mi have some very good ones do a search under "cover dogs". So does Iowa
Cover dogs are grouse trial dogs

EPs are not well suited to extreme cold but they are without doubt the best bird dogs. A setter would give similar performance and be much better suited to the cold climate of your area.


----------



## Gettinbirdy (Jun 15, 2006)

At this time I'm not going to drive 10 hours to pick up a pup. Another reason besides performance of the Pointers is they they're truely a great looking dog. My wife and I already have our hearts set on a pointer.

Not a whole lot of bird hunting goes on here in the extreme cold. Perhaps one month out of the year would be considered extreme. December pheasant hunts can be as cold as 0. Most of the time, however, it will be 15 degrees at the coldest.

Anyone else out there with names of EP breeders in the North & South Dakota or Minnesota areas?


----------



## tallgrasser (Nov 18, 2005)

There are a few breeders of Pointers in ND. I saw kennel advertize a litter of pups they had for sale last summer. I guy here in Grand Forks purchased one from that kennel and he seemed happy with it. If I can find his email address I'll send it to you.

Here's another site that you may find interesting.

http://www.gundogsonline.com/hunting-do ... /puppies2/

There are hunting dogs for sale from around the US and Canada listed here.


----------



## tallgrasser (Nov 18, 2005)

I met the man, Keith Nelson, who owns Dakota Pointers & Kennels in Enderlin ND. He was up here running one of his dogs in the Northland Birddog Challenge, so I got his card. He specializes in English Pointers or as they are known now as just "Pointers". Nice dog!

I PM'd you with the number


----------

